# Panasonic TC-P65GT30 or Samsung PN64D8000F



## leej (Jun 9, 2010)

If the price difference was less than a hundred bucks, would you choose the 65GT30 or the 64D8000? Or, for a little more than 400 less, I could buy the 65ST30? 
After watching the Value Electronics Shootout, I was looking at the 65VT30, but it’s a thousand more than the GT30 or the 64D8000. I have to wonder how much more the 65VT30 is worth. The results of the shootout seem to show the Samsung to be a good choice. What do you think?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

My understanding is that Panasonic has a much better track record for longevity and less breakdown issues so I would go with Panasonic over the Samsung.


----------



## wfmiller (Oct 5, 2011)

My advice is no matter what you purchase that after the set is broken in that you get it professionally calibrated. That's where you are going to get the biggest bang for your buck. My wife actually paid me half of what I spent on a calibration by d-nice. She was so impressed with the picture!! :unbelievable:


----------



## dsskid (Aug 19, 2011)

I'm sure you'd be happy with either, but it is my opinion that the Samsung produces a better picture.
Enjoy whichever you eventually choose.
John


----------



## leej (Jun 9, 2010)

I finally decided on the Samsung 64D8000. I couldn't pass up this price, which was 800 less than BB was asking. I am very satisfied, now that I have it at home. I'm still breaking it in, so watching a dim picture, for now. Probably, would have been satisfied with the Panasonic, but this one is beautiful. I got an Aug, 11 build, with no problems. The only thing I noticed is that the stand is un-level. Maybe I can adjust this. I plan on a wall mount, anyway.


----------

